
Germany’s economy just shrank. Will the government open the spending taps? - pama
https://www.economist.com/europe/2019/08/14/germanys-economy-just-shrank-will-the-government-open-the-spending-taps
======
luckylion
Given that even with strong growth and record tax revenue, Germany barely
arrived at a balanced budget, where the "spending taps" ever closed?

